# used bourbon barrels for wine ?



## bakervinyard (Aug 26, 2015)

Saw an add on craigs list for used bourbon barrels for sale. Can they be used for ageing wine.?Would the bourbon flavor over power the wine ? They are 5 gal. barrels for 75.00. Any feedback ? Thanks, Bakervinyard


----------



## Rocky (Aug 27, 2015)

That seems like a very small bourbon barrel. Are you sure of that size? We used to use 53-55 gallon barrels from Schenley Distillery in Pennsylvania many years ago and they worked great. Many still had about a pint or so of whiskey still in them and the price was only $5 per barrel! The first time you use it you will get some taste moving over to the wine and subsequent uses would make it indiscernible.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 27, 2015)

Be careful burning sulfur sticks in it. There have been cases where other wine makers did the same thing and then put a sulfur stick in it. Kaboom!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 27, 2015)

LOL, Good point, Dan. When we picked up these barrels there was such a fresh alcohol aroma that we never considered using a sulfur stick. I can see where that could be a problem, though, if one lit a sulfur stick, put it in the barrel and put the bung back in place! I would not want to be there.


----------



## bakervinyard (Aug 27, 2015)

Rocky, The add did say 5 gal. barrels. Unless it was a misprint. I would have to check with the sellar on the size. 

Runningwolf, i didn't even consider the sulfer stix. Thanks for the heads up. I wouldn't want the misses to have a hissy fit.

Thanks for the imput, I think i'll look into them a little more. Bakervinyard


----------



## marino (Feb 16, 2016)

Indiscernible? I did this and everything I put in it tastes like bourbon! How did you clean them?


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 16, 2016)

Runningwolf said:


> Be careful burning sulfur sticks in it. There have been cases where other wine makers did the same thing and then put a sulfur stick in it. Kaboom!



Isn't that how they make oak chips??? lol


----------



## marino (Feb 16, 2016)

If they do, don't they shave the inner layers off first? When I put in wine, it tasted like bourbon


----------



## grapeman (Feb 16, 2016)

Many of the small micro-distilleries springing up use 5 gallon barrels. They call them baby bourbon or other cute names. If you don't want the bourbon influence, why not rinse it out a few times before use. A cidery near me uses used bourbon barrels for hard apple cider and integrates the bourbon flavor into the cider.


----------



## marino (Feb 16, 2016)

Right, but who wants bourbon in their wine? I get that the complexity can be a plus when working on ciders, beers, etc, but what do people think about aging a port in a baby bourbon barrel? I had a tiny 5L barrel and put whiskey in it for ONLY 5 hours and then changed my Mind and wanted to age rum in it. After many rinses, washes, and anything else I could do, the rum still tastes PREDOMINANTLY like whiskey. Everyone who drinks from it thinks I'm giving them some age-it-yourself whiskey.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 18, 2016)

be careful when using whiskey barrels wine.. whiskey barrels tend to be a lot thinner wood then wine barrels. 

with whiskey, most makers want much more in the way of micro oxidation than one would get in a wine barrel. whiskey makers also like to store their barrels in closed off sheds to max the high temps and low temps during the seasons of the year.

This is not ALWAYS the case though.. best to check a wine barrel's wood thickness, then compare to the whiskey barrel you intend to purchase.


----------



## rayaws1 (Aug 31, 2016)

I would not use whiskey barrels for wine


----------



## Hinermad (Aug 31, 2016)

I've heard of whiskey being aged in sherry casks, but not the other way around.


----------



## dking193 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lots to consider when using used barrels. Like the smaller barrels age out the wine must faster due to much more surface area. Depending on size of barrel, time has a big multiplier. The smaller barrels are much thinner, so what's in it may oxidize faster, plus more evaporation (angels share). Next is how long has it been empty? Once they start drying out, micro organisms, bacteria, mold, you name it can get in the barrel wood. Once a barrel becomes empty it needs to be cleaned and then filled with water and changed often. Not sure whiskey tasting wine would be good, but I guess only through experimentation will one find out. If you decide to try it, let us know how it goes.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 7, 2016)

I remember reading something about there being a big difference in the thickness of wood between wine and whiskey barrels and that whiskey barrels are much thinner that wine barrels. Apparently, this is because whiskey barrels are required to impart a much higher level of micro oxidation that wine barrels. 

Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 7, 2016)

There are a handful of commercial wineries doing this now. Mondavi(with a cabernet) and Apothic(I believe with a blend). They aren't leaving it in there to make it taste completely like bourbon, the oak aspect has a bourbon tone. I personally don't care for it, although it is a unique taste.
https://www.robertmondaviprivateselection.com/bourbon-barrel-aged-cabernet-sauvignon.php 
http://www.kenyonsmarket.com/apothic-inferno/


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 7, 2016)

wineforfun said:


> There are a handful of commercial wineries doing this now. Mondavi(with a cabernet) and Apothic(I believe with a blend). They aren't leaving it in there to make it taste completely like bourbon, the oak aspect has a bourbon tone. I personally don't care for it, although it is a unique taste.
> https://www.robertmondaviprivateselection.com/bourbon-barrel-aged-cabernet-sauvignon.php
> http://www.kenyonsmarket.com/apothic-inferno/



I've had the Mondavi and liked it. Actually bought a bottle of the Inferno last night to try it out (normally not a big fan of their stuff, but am curious). But at 15.9%, that one will have to wait for the weekend.


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 7, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> I've had the Mondavi and liked it. Actually bought a bottle of the Inferno last night to try it out (normally not a big fan of their stuff, but am curious). But at 15.9%, that one will have to wait for the weekend.



I didn't care for the Mondavi, just funky tasting, plus I am not a big bourbon guy, so that may be part of it.
Curious to hear about the Apothic. For a cheap wine($9 - $10 down here), I don't mind their Dark or Crush. Don't care for their regular red or white blend.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Sep 8, 2016)

Robert Mondavi sells a "Bourbon Barrel Cabernet" It is really quite good. You can really taste the residual bourbon notes

https://www.robertmondaviprivateselection.com/bourbon-barrel-aged-cabernet-sauvignon.php


OOPS missed the link above. I had this wine with a gigantic Porterhouse steak. It is very unique. I would not want those flavors everyday but it was fun for one time.


----------



## bigtex52 (Sep 11, 2016)

A lot of start up distilleries and craft distilleries use 5 gallon barrels for the first few years since the barrel aging time speeds up dramatically. The 53 gallon barrels need at least 2 years of aging time while the 5 gallon barrels comes off in a matter of a few months with the same effect, due to the increased contact area.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 11, 2016)

I tried the Apothic Inferno on Friday night (you can see my full thoughts in the 'what's in your glass tonight' thread). I enjoyed it, but from memory prefer the Mondavi. If I recall correctly, the Mondavi is less boozy and better integrates the notes from the bourbon barrels. I have another bottle of it and will double check my memory tonight.


----------

